# Topics > Robotics > Humanoids >  Surena, humanoid robot, University of Tehran, Tehran, Iran

## Airicist

Surena on Wikipedia

Leader - Aghil Yousefi-Koma

Project Control Manager - Amirmasoud Ghasemi Toudeshki

----------


## Airicist

Iranian students design humanoid robot

Uploaded on Dec 11, 2008




> Engineering students at Tehran University have designed a humanoid robot with its overall appearance based on that of the human body. Walking with the help of infrared radiation and remote control, speaking in predicted sentences and, moving of head and hands were made possible for the robot during the first phase of the project. he Iranian robot, Surena will be able to take steps, climb stairs and later on, he will be programmed to hear and see objects. Surena is 1.6 meters tall and weighs around 60 kilograms. Surena (Sorena/Sourena) is named after the Great Parthian warrior who defeated the Romans at the Battle of Carrhae in the Iranian province of Maadaa (Medea/Media).

----------


## Airicist

Iran's humanoid robot Surena 2 walking

Uploaded on Aug 16, 2010




> Humanoid robot Surena 2, developed by the Center for Advanced Vehicles at University of Tehran and the R&D Society of Iranian Industries and Mines.

----------


## Airicist

Iran's humanoid robot Surena 2 demonstrated on TV

Uploaded on Aug 16, 2010




> Humanoid robot Surena 2, developed by the Center for Advanced Vehicles at University of Tehran and the R&D Society of Iranian Industries and Mines.

----------


## Airicist

Humanoid robot (Surena II)

Uploaded on Sep 11, 2010




> Weight : 45 Kg
> Height : 145 cm
> Stability system : Pressure sensor , IMU , vision .
> Voice recognition system , image processing.

----------


## Airicist

Iran's humanoid robot Surena-2

Published on Sep 8, 2012

----------


## Airicist

Iran made humanoid robot Surena 3 unveiled

Published on Nov 16, 2015




> Iranian humanoid robot ‘Surena III’ developed by researchers at University of Tehran was unveiled today during a ceremony attended by Vice President for Science and Technology.
> 
> The third generation of Iranian humanoid robot dubbed ‘Surena ******??’ with a height of 190 Cm and a weight of 98 Kg enjoys remarkable improvements over its previous model. Surena III has 31 degrees of freedom, 9 degrees more than Surena II, including 12 at its legs, 16 at its hands, 2 at its head and 1 at its waist. Each leg of the robot has 6 degrees of freedom including 3 at its thighs, 1 at its knees and 2 at its wrists.
> 
> Surena III walks 3 Km/h faster than the previous model. It also has the ability to walk on uneven or sloping surfaces, as well as climb up and down stairs. Surena III can also drift and turn around within a desired radius.
> 
> The Iranian humanoid robot is also capable of interacting with its surroundings through visual and auditory senses. It can also speak based on predefined text, and enjoys the ability to recognize objects and has remote control.
> 
> Surena III can also detect human faces in motion and recognize body positions. It can hear and speak 200 words/sentences in Persian language.
> ...

----------


## Airicist

Iran Demonstrates Humanoid Robot Surena III

Uploaded on Nov 16, 2015




> University of Tehran researchers unveiled yesterday the latest generation of their adult-sized humanoid. Learn more:
> "Iran Demonstrates New Humanoid Robot Surena III"
> 
> by Erico Guizzo
> November 17, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Surena 3, Iran's humanoid robot
November 21, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Iranian scientists unveil advanced humanoid robot

Published on Dec 15, 2015




> Researchers at the University of Tehran unveil Surena III, their latest and most advanced humanoid robot. Liane Wimhurst reports.

----------


## Airicist

Meet Surena Mini, Iran's new humanoid robot

Published on Jul 13, 2017




> University of Tehran roboticists have built a dancing, karate-chopping little humanoid called Surena Mini.


"Iran's Newest Robot Is an Adorable Dancing Humanoid"

by Erico Guizzo
July 12, 2017

----------


## Airicist

Surena IV robot demonstration

Feb 13, 2020




> Surena IV is a humanoid robot built at the University of Tehran.

----------


## Airicist

Surena IV Robot development

Feb 13, 2020

----------


## Airicist

Article "Iran Unveils Its Most Advanced Humanoid Robot Yet"
Surena IV is an adult-size humanoid robot built by University of Tehran researchers

by Erico Guizzo
February 13, 2020

----------

